# Pa. couple locked boy, 7, in coffin



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's one thing to want to sleep in a coffin, but to force a child to, is just wrong. I hope the police catch these people.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44768998/ns/us_news/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's just so sad.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I hope those people fall down the stairs and break a leg.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not a parent but this kind of story makes me feel ill. How people can be cruel to a child is beyond me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I knew not to click that link but did anyway. Lord have mercy. That poor boy.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Here's a little more detail.

http://thetimes-tribune.com/news/sc...-boy-7-tells-of-abuse-1.1212835#axzz1ZpXfotrG

We tend to frown upon calling the cops on your neighbors but dang...if they hadn't then this kid would still be in the basement.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's sickening. 

let the punishment fit the crime...anyone willing to donate a few coffins to a good cause?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's one thing to not care for a child's physical being, it's another to mentally screw with them. Awful. Diapers at 7..that poor child.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I think they are sitting in jail... but I think 7 years of neglect and mental cruelty aren't going to be served to them... I'm sure there childhoods were awful, but that is no excuse. Send them to just about any 3rd world country's prison, for there sentence, instead.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

its sad and amazing what happens to one as child at the hands of the ones whom should love, nurture and protect them... 
My heart and soul go to this child..and the rest whom suffer..


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I wouldn't mind sleeping in a coffin but that's because i'm weird like that but for a normal child to be forced to! That's horrible! His parents should be buried alive to see how they like being trapped in a coffin and to slowly feel the air disappear until they are gasping for breath and their lungs are searing in pain until they are consumed by the inky blackness of death and their eternal souls are damned to deepest flaming pits of hell! Sorry but i'm still kinda a kid so this really makes me mad.


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Man that's sad. I hate hearing about broken people doing this to their kids, and in turn making them broken. That's all that boy has ever known. I'm gonna go hug my little girl now..


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Most parents play games like Monopoly and Scrabble with their kids, but I don't know any parents that duct tape their kids arms/hands and call it a game. I hope the kid recovers from the abuse. It is sad because we only read what is in the article, but who knows what this poor kid endured.


----------

